# The Device is legal!



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Last Thursday I jumped through the final hoop

Duncan's Dubious Device is now road legal and is taking me to work each day


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations Duncan!

Where can we see more about this dubious device?


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

Nick Smith said:


> Congratulations Duncan!


Ditto from across the pond. Well, a different pond to what most readers would think of. I think the NZ government is setting the bar a little higher than most others.



> Where can we see more about this dubious device?


That would be this build thread: Duncan's Dubious Device.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

Some pictures

The process here was developed by the NZHRA (New Zealand Hot Rod Association)

It was a bit cumbersome in places - because the Device was the first scratch-built EV they had processed
But overall a sensible process.

The black "Cert Plate" was what it was all about

I have been driving to work everyday since - and taking it around showing it off!

Range is a bit short - especially with a steep gravel road up to my place

Getting about 25Km on a charge ~ 1Ah/Km (144Wh) - unless I boot it -

It can spin the back tires if I'm on my own and the tarmac is a bit iffy


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Coulomb said:


> Ditto from across the pond. Well, a different pond to what most readers would think of. I think the NZ government is setting the bar a little higher than most others.


We refer to the Tasman Sea as the 'ditch'.




Coulomb said:


> That would be this build thread: Duncan's Dubious Device.


I have taken a look... thanks. Occured to me to look after I posted (face palm).


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations Duncan!

Funny to see on the plate that it 'breathes' Lithium Ion!


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done I see the warrant doesn't expire until next year, if that cause it's a new car?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Albo2

It is officially a new car so it gets annual warrants - until it's 12 years old

That makes it the "newest" car I have ever owned!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I took the Device to Teratonga Park yesterday - great fun - almost the slowest car there but definitely the fastest electric,

Few comments
The driver was very rusty - over 20 years since I was last on a track
The cars there were fast - much quicker than last time I was doing this sort of thing

The track used was a long track with chicanes and a couple of very tight elbows, the fastest guys took about 1 min 45 sec,

I totally screwed up my first run
second run - 2 min 11 seconds 
third run - 2 min 9 seconds - controller started limiting due to low battery voltage about 3/4 of the way around 

Not sure what my top speed was - the chicane was coming up too fast for me to look at the speedo - about 80 Kph I think

Great fun - looking forwards to another go


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

Back on the road with my OpenRevolt controller

(Owen needed his Soliton back)

500 amps is definitely slower than 600 amps

Need more cells + more powerful controller


----------

